

Japan's new energy efficient bullet train achieves 350kph - vaksel
http://www.crunchgear.com/2008/09/17/japan-soon-gets-new-super-fast-train/

======
pwim
It hasn't been built yet, so it is only expected to achieve 350 kph.

